# عـــدنـــــــا من جديد



## My Rock (2 مايو 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد

موضوعي هذا لن يكون طويل او مفصل كالعادة, لاني على عجلة من تصفية بعض الامور الاخرى

لذلك
أترك لكم هذا التوضيح البسيط

فترة الانقطاع التي شهدناها يوم امس هي بسبب انتقالنا لسيرفر جديد اكبر, يوفر امكانية مناسبة للمنتدى بحجمه و اعضائه و مشاركاته المتزايدة ببركة الرب

لذلك, الان عدنا و اكملنا نقل الموقع بالكامل

تفاصيل و مفاجأت جديدة سأكتبها لاحقا

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ميرنا (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

:16_4_10: مبروك يا روك لينا كلنا ويارب المنتدى يكبر اكتر واكتر :16_4_10: 

:16_14_37: وتعبك ده يكون سبب بركه لكتير:16_14_37: 

:36_3_11: ويباركك يا احلى ادمن شوفته :36_3_11: ​


----------



## remorb (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

حبيبي روك...
مبروك ... مبروك .. وسوف أقولها.. لفرحي للجميع على هذا الإنجاز الرائع..
ربنا يوفقكم .. ويكافأك على تعبك .. وتعب من معك..
صلوات جميع القديسين تكون مع الجميع.. آمين..​:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## blackguitar (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

*الف الف مبروك يا زعيم يا كبير*
*مبروك ليك ولينا وللمنتدى *
*ربنا يساعدك دايما لانك بتتعب كتير عشان المنتدى ده*


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي حبيبي روك*



ميرنا قال:


> :16_4_10: مبروك يا روك لينا كلنا ويارب المنتدى يكبر اكتر واكتر :16_4_10: ​
> 
> :16_14_37: وتعبك ده يكون سبب بركه لكتير:16_14_37: ​
> 
> :36_3_11: ويباركك يا احلى ادمن شوفته :36_3_11: ​


 
*أكـــــ:t25: :ura1: :t25: ــــرر*
*ومبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
30: 30: 30: 30:30:

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## القيصر (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

الله يعطيك الف عافيه يا سيد روك
و دا فعلا اسم على مسمى
و يارب دايما بكبر المنتدى بوجودك و بوجود كل المشرفين و الاعضاء


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

اكيد اى كلمه هنقولها مش هتوفيك حقك على تعبك وعطائك المستمر      

ولوجود المنتدى باجمل صوره لانه اصبج شىء مهم اوى فى حياتنا

الف  الف مبروك ليك ولينا ولكل القائمين على العمل بالمنتدى وعلى كل فرد فى المنتدى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك المثمره وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Scofield (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*


ألــــــــــــف مليون مبروك للجميع السيرفير الجديد و متشكرين قووووووووى لتعبك يا روك و مجهودك ووقتك اللى بيضيعو للخدمة  و انتشار كلمة السيد المسيح الأله الحقيقي و الواقع الذي سواء رضى غيرنا به او لم يرضى فلابد ان يعلم الجميع ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد و يجب ان تنتشر كلمته الى جميع انحاء الارض من مشرقها الى مغربها من شمالها الى جنوبها.
ربنا يباركك يا روك و يعوض تعب محبتك و خدمتك و يديك وقت اكثر لخدمته.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

*الف الف الف مبروووووووك علينا كلنا

و ربنا يعوضك يا روك عن كل تعب بتتعبة لمجد أسم يسوع​*


----------



## meraaa (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

 الف مليوووووووون مبروووووووووووووك للمنتدى كله 
وياااااارب يكبر كمان وكمان ويفضل يكبر كده على ايدك ياروك وربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك ويحمييييييك
ربنا يباركك يااااااارب​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

انا مش هقولك مبروك يا روك
انا هقول للمنتدى وكل اعضاءة
على اد منا كنت زعلانه امبارح علشان مكنتش عارفه ادخل المنتدى على  قد منا فرحانه جداجدا
على الخبر الجميل دا
مبروك علينا تطوير المنتدى
والف مبروك لنجاحك يا زعيم
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك
​


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

*الف الف مبروك للجميع و للاخ الغالي روك شكرا على تعبك معنا 

و يا رب تكون بركة هذه التغييرات *


----------



## Coptic Man (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

الف مبرووووووووووك

لينا كلنا نفر نفر 

وشكر علي تعبك يا روك باشا في نقل المنتدي لسيرفر اكبر وتحمل التكاليف والاعباء

الرب يعوضك في اورشاليم السمائية​


----------



## فادية (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*



 
*لينا كلنا 
ربنا ما يرحمنا منك يا روك  ويزيدك نعمه وبركه 
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## mamdooh (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

سمعنا اشاعه    ----   الحمد لله    --- كانت اشاعه

 2بط 1:19  وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي اثبت التي تفعلون حسنا ان انتبهتم اليها كما الى سراج منير في موضع مظلم الى ان ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم

مي 7:8  لا تشمتي بي يا عدوّتي.اذا سقطت اقوم.اذا جلست في الظلمة فالرب نور لي.

مت 4:16  الشعب الجالس في ظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما.والجالسون في كورة الموت وظلاله اشرق عليهم نور

امين​


----------



## Basilius (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

مبروك للجميع 
ربنا يبارك الخدمة ​
*وربنا يعوضك  اخي روك على تعبك و مجهودك *


----------



## My Rock (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

اشكركم يا احبة و مبروك لينا كلنا
صلوا من اجل المنتدى


----------



## veansea (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

_مبروووووككككككككككك ليناااااااااااااااااااا
يا ماااااااااااااااااى روووووووووووووووووووك
وميرسى على تعبك وربنا يبارك حياتك
ويارب المنتدى يكبر اكتر واكتر يا ماى روووووووووووووككككككككك
ويخليك لينا يارب وتطور فيه كيدا على طوووووووول​_:yahoo:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

*الف الف مبروك لكل المنتدى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا روك
 و يدخل اعضاء وضيوف تانى كتير
ويكون المنتدى بركه للجميع





*​


----------



## استفانوس (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

نشكرك يارب لانك توسع تخوم المنتدى
نسألك ايها الرب يسوع بأن تبارك المنتدى والعاملين فيه اكثر فأكثر
واخص الآخ المحبوب في عينيك روك


----------



## Tabitha (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

أهلـــــــــــــــــاًـــــــــــــــــــــ بالعودة شباب 
أنا بصراحة كنت قربت أصدق إني وشي وحش عليكم :big68: 
ربنا معاكم ويبارك خدمتكم


----------



## remo76 (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: عـــدنـــــــا من جديد*

بحثت في كل الكلم ولم اجد ما اصف به المنتدي 
في ثوبة الجديد لانة احلة من كل الكلم الحلو 
ولكن اقول يا رب بارك كل واحد لة تعب في هذا المنتدي  
ويا رب يا رب يا رب يكون المنتدي في تالق دايما مستمر


----------

